# HELP - REGEN - REDUCED POWER over 300 miles from home



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, I'm stuck 322 miles from home. No warning whatsoever, and having just driven the 322 miles at 70+MPH, the DPF Filter light pops on with "Reduced Power" when I pull into the parking spot at the hotel literally as I was turning the car OFF. Start it after overnight, and Immediately the Reduced Power Light comes on. Tomorrow is Saturday, I have one hope of a dealer open within 5 miles. If they can't fix it, I'm driving the pig home and will screw it up. Normal operation for me is 75MPH for 110 miles 3x a week. I'm done with FRIGGIN POS Cruze. $8K for a transmission, and now this all within a year.

Anyone in Galveston, Texas who can help will win two jelly beans.. I hate this POS. 

Would NOT regen after 20 miles at 50MPH the next day. Still has reduced power.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

This is the gen2 diesel forum. And I see from your other posts - you have a 2015 gen1...

Hopefully a manual regen at the dealer will get you going again.

jeff


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pfw_dfw said:


> Well, I'm stuck 322 miles from home. No warning whatsoever, and having just driven the 322 miles at 70+MPH, the DPF Filter light pops on with "Reduced Power" when I pull into the parking spot at the hotel literally as I was turning the car OFF. Start it after overnight, and Immediately the Reduced Power Light comes on. Tomorrow is Saturday, I have one hope of a dealer open within 5 miles. If they can't fix it, I'm driving the pig home and will screw it up. Normal operation for me is 75MPH for 110 miles 3x a week. I'm done with FRIGGIN POS Cruze. $8K for a transmission, and now this all within a year.
> 
> Anyone in Galveston, Texas who can help will win two jelly beans.. I hate this POS.
> 
> Would NOT regen after 20 miles at 50MPH the next day. Still has reduced power.


AAA For the win.


----------

